# .22lr tactics



## joeybuzzer (Aug 24, 2008)

almost no one advises use of a .22 for self defense, but supposing that is all you have, is there any difference in tactics from "shoot at the center of body mass"?


----------



## z3ro06 (Aug 24, 2008)

shoot for the head? actually tactics wise, the .22lr up close is a great take down round. Old skool KGB used to use these rounds, because of just a pass through shot (passes through the body), the .22lr round would bounce around inside the target destroying major organs, or if shot in the head, would destroy the brain.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

z3ro06 said:


> shoot for the head? actually tactics wise, the .22lr up close is a great take down round. Old skool KGB used to use these rounds, because of just a pass through shot (passes through the body), the .22lr round would bounce around inside the target destroying major organs, or if shot in the head, would destroy the brain.


i do have to agree wit you on that one if you see the show the first 48 most of the murders that it show if some one was kill whit a hand gun its a .22 lr 
or 9mm but most of the time if its an urban area you will see a 22lr use in a murder on the show

but for tactic you do have to go more for the head or the lower parts of the body like the privet parts area


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Fire bursts to the head and hope you can get rounds into the eyes.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Shoot the BG in the eyes. :mrgreen:

As far as a gun, anything is better than nothing. The goal is to stop the threat as quick as possible. Shot placement depends on your skill. There are variables and scenarios that may test your skill such as stress, a moving target, etc. Avoid being up close, distance is your friend. Become as proficient as possible with your weapon.


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

joeybuzzer said:


> supposing that is all you have, is there any difference in tactics from "shoot at the center of body mass"?


"shoot lots at the center of body mass" :mrgreen:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

this is an interesting question and one that is oftenly not taken seriously
1- assuming this is all you have
2- go for the eyes, nose, throat, ears
3- most up close assinations were 22lr (e.g just to mention 2 are bobby kennedy and almost ronald reagan) also ask the Israelies
4- use CCI Stingers or other Hypervelocity rounds
5- hope you have a large capacity clip (25 + rounds)


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Headshots will be your best bet and a direct hit in the eye would be your best chance of stopping the threat.

According to a German friend of mine, who is a police officer, there was an incident in the Frankfurt am Main, Germany airport some years ago where a man with an AK-47 was dropped by Israeli security personnel with a whole lot of .22 shots to the head. 

Not my first choice of defensive caliber but it seems it can be effective.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Throw the gun at the BG really, really hard.

Seriously though, I agree with going for shots above the shoulders. _A lot_ of shots above the shoulders.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

unpecador said:


> Shoot the BG in the eyes. :mrgreen:
> 
> As far as a gun, anything is better than nothing. The goal is to stop the threat as quick as possible. Shot placement depends on your skill. There are variables and scenarios that may test your skill such as stress, a moving target, etc. Avoid being up close, distance is your friend. Become as proficient as possible with your weapon.


Distance to me means not even being in same town as threat. I live in country and avoid walking any streets at night. Yes, I know some people have to and they need tactics to handle it. I am retired (3 times over) and night time is when I watch Big LCD TV screen in living room behind double locked doors (storm and big door) with pistol on end table beside me. Luxury of living to be old is that I do get to pick time and place! Any threat I have will be up close (through window or ambushed taking out trash) very very short distance. I usually have .38 or .40, but I have put S&W 317 .22 in my bathrobe pocket to let cat out (don't take trash out at night anymore). It only weighs 10.8 ounces with 8 CCI stingers in it so it fits well with bathrobe. Yes I will fire all 8 in the BG's face. If he isn't dead, he sure as hell is going to be surprised and discouraged! Also carry 317 on early evening walks with momma down road. Main threat is small four legged or slithery critters, Stingers are ideal. After dark walks, G23 stoked with HPs! But .22 does have its place.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

toolboxluis said:


> i do have to agree wit you on that one if you see the show the first 48 most of the murders that it show if some one was kill whit a hand gun its a .22 lr
> or 9mm but most of the time if its an urban area you will see a 22lr use in a murder on the show
> 
> but for tactic you do have to go more for the head or the lower parts of the body like the privet parts area


Translation:

"I would be inclined to agree with you. If you have watched the A&E television program _The First 48_, most of the murders were committed with either a .22lr or a 9mm. Most of the urban area murders involved the use of a .22lr.

Tactically you should strive for a head or crotch shot."

Sorry.......couldn't resist. Yes I'm an ass.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

wjh2657 said:


> Distance to me means not even being in same town as threat. I live in country and avoid walking any streets at night. Yes, I know some people have to and they need tactics to handle it. I am retired (3 times over) and night time is when I watch Big LCD TV screen in living room behind double locked doors (storm and big door) with pistol on end table beside me. Luxury of living to be old is that I do get to pick time and place! Any threat I have will be up close (through window or ambushed taking out trash) very very short distance. I usually have .38 or .40, but I have put S&W 317 .22 in my bathrobe pocket to let cat out (don't take trash out at night anymore). It only weighs 10.8 ounces with 8 CCI stingers in it so it fits well with bathrobe. Yes I will fire all 8 in the BG's face. If he isn't dead, he sure as hell is going to be surprised and discouraged! Also carry 317 on early evening walks with momma down road. Main threat is small four legged or slithery critters, Stingers are ideal. After dark walks, G23 stoked with HPs! But .22 does have its place.


Okay, I respect your opinion. Some situations may be unavoidable; still, one of my objectives would be to keep out of the BG's reach.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Again... LOTS, maybe MOST gunshot kills are with a 22LR... BUT, I would bet my next paycheck that the VAST majority of kills with a 22LR were OFFENSIVE, not defensive.

As a defensive round... lots of head/neck shots. Hope for a soft spot. 22LR bounces of skulls more often than penetrating, especially if hitting at an angle.

As an assasination tool? One, silenced, precision-aimed, ambush shot to the eye, the base of the skull, or through an ear hole... Mossad uses 22LRs a lot, but not as defensive weapons...

JW


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

... this is why I just mounted a 2-7X32 variable scope on my Buckmark... just in case...



JW


----------

